# CSCA Sept Casting tournament!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come cast with us!! Get those tournament rods and heavers out of the shed and get busy practicing. We look forward to seeing to all.


When - Sept 22-23

Where - 21311 Courthouse Hwy, Windsor, VA 23487-6136, United States. Fairgrounds near Windsor VA

Casting to start at approx. 9:30 both days. On Saturday the 22nd we will cast until 4:00, on Sunday we will cast until 3:00 to allow those that travel time to drive home. Times may be adjusted as determined by weather or other factors at the discretion of CSCA officers.
Rates – CSCA membership is 20.00 for 2018. As a member you cast for 10.00 per day. For those that don’t wish to join the CSCA, you have the option to cast as a day caster for 20.00 per day. Non-member day casters are NOT eligible for prizes or trophies.
Rules;
http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/tournamentrules.htm
Plus: 
The following additional rules for the 8 oz class;
1. Drum fishing (Heaver) rods to be used. No limit on length
2. High Reel position only.
3. Reel Minimum size – 6500/656/Daiwa 20. Needs to hold approx. 275 yards of .35mm line.
4. Line. High vis mono with minimum diameter of .35mm
5. Shock-leader. High vis mono with minimum diameter of .75mm
6. Casting Style. Either a Hatteras style cast or a layback style groundcast NOT to exceed 220 degrees of rod rotation to target centerline. NO PENDULUM OR FULL TOURNAMENT STYLE (270 DEGREES) GROUNDCASTS ALLOWED FOR 8OZ.
7. All sinkers to be provided by the CSCA. 
The tournament field Marshall has final authority over any and all disputes.
Awards;
The following Champion Categories will be awarded.
• Men's Overall
• Ladies overall
• Junior
• Senior
• Super Senior
• 8oz 
The following “Classes” shall be recognized.
• Ladies C class 300 feet and under
• B class 300-400 feet
• A class 400-500 feet
• Master class 500 feet and above
• Mens C class 450 feet and under
• B class 450-550 feet
• A class 550-650 feet
• AA class 650-725 feet
• Master class 725-800 feet
• Elite class 800 feet and above
See Less


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tommy,

I am new to all of this and was wondering how do the classes work? 

Is it previous casting experience which determines which class you will be in or your casting that weekend? 

Also, do the classes apply to the 8 oz category. 

I really enjoy field casting and competitive casting is something I think I would enjoy but have no experience with it.

Thanks,


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

teff35 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I am new to all of this and was wondering how do the classes work?
> 
> ...


Teff,

If you have never cast on a court before then we/you just have to take your best guess unless you know about how far you throw. If not, we can just start you in "C" class and see how you do.

The 8 oz category does not involve the classes. It is something I added a few years ago to bring in the hardcore drum guys. Quite a few have come, some have thrown big numbers... 

Some end up dropping down to the smaller sinkers and see their numbers increase.

Come on out. I promise you will have fun and probably pick up some distance doing it.

Tommy


----------



## teff35 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tommy,

Thank you for the info. 

I do plan on attending. I am sure it will be fun and a great place to learn better technique. 

Thanks,


----------

